
Chinese arent racist for their Star Wars poster but you are for criticising it - philliphaydon
http://www.prenticemathew.com/blog/the_chinese_arent_racist.html
======
kwoff
"We don't pay much attention to race issues here" is precious. (50-cent army
or thinks meiguo (America) means beautiful country.)

------
scruffyherder
Clearly written by someone who has never lived in China

